# divisions vs. seedlings



## ajintboo (Feb 25, 2007)

this is a real beginner question...
when starting a slipper collection, what are the advantages / disadvantages of purchasing an orchids that are a division compared to seedlings?
thanks, sarah


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 25, 2007)

Sarah

Purchasing divisions of a known plant or awarded plant gives you the opportunity to see the quality of the flower prior to purchasing. A seedling is a shot in the dark on flower quality. Seedlings come in various sizes as well. Some may be years away from blooming.

Hope this helps


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 25, 2007)

you will also see a big price difference between seedlings and divisions, and that is because of what Ron explained above.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 25, 2007)

To add to what Ron said, this usually, but not always, makes divisions more expensive than seedlings. With seedlings that are relatively inexpensive, you can grow more than one to see the variety in a cross. 

When I was first starting out, one way I acquired nice, easy growing Paphs was by buying divisions sold by members of my local orchid society.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2007)

Try to get multi growth divisions, they have a better chance than seedlings for survival.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 26, 2007)

actually just try to get anything with roots. They make all the difference!


----------



## ajintboo (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for all the comments. i think i will stick to divisions for a while until i can get enough plants to call it a collection. roots are important, i plan to try that primeagra stuff as well. thank goodness i have my grandmothers green thumb! sarah


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 26, 2007)

Sarah..orchid shows and vendors are places where you can find plants with a first bloom and if you know what you are looking for, you can get nice quality at a reasonable price. Someone on another forum posted a picture of a vinicolor that was absolutely stunning with great color and form, that was award quality. He had noted that he had purchased it from Home Depot a few years back.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that you are convinced to by divisions.....
I would prefer to buy seedlings so I can get a surprise when the bloom opens. There is something rewarding about being the first one to see a plant bloom.
If you don't want to wait for seedlings to grow you can always buy blooming size or select seedlings that are in bud but without the flower open yet.
It is really a fun way to build a collection.


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2007)

Not to discourage you, but I have to agree with Lance. Even if you want larger plants, if you know what the parents are, and what they look like, you can get some great plants and often for less than divisions will cost. 

For example, when I first got serious, I bought a younger plant (though nbs) of rothschildianum 'Rex' x 'Mont Millais' (one of the best roths!) for around $100. A division of the awarded plant would have cost me MUCH MUCH more. Thousands, at least. 

Because I know the parentage, I can afford to pay less and yet be assured I will have a pretty good plant. At a price I can afford. 

Divisions in the paph world, at least among hobbyists, I think are tricky. They are really directed at the collector market. If you are just starting, we can help you find what you like and it might not be so highly priced. 

It really depends on what you might want to acquire. 
So let us know, and ask questions. Maybe we can help!


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 26, 2007)

in other words, get both. Welcome to the forum. :rollhappy:


----------



## ajintboo (Feb 27, 2007)

Heather said:


> Divisions in the paph world, at least among hobbyists, I think are tricky. They are really directed at the collector market. If you are just starting, we can help you find what you like and it might not be so highly priced.
> 
> It really depends on what you might want to acquire.
> So let us know, and ask questions. Maybe we can help!



Not so highly priced??? HA! If I like it, it usually costs a bundle! The story of my life. But seriously, I'm way too novice to really know what I want at this point in time. I'd like to get both divisions and seedings and see where my niche is. I will try a variety of slippers in order to learn what I can grow and what I can't. Once I have learned more I am sure I will have a more definate (and lengthy) wish list. Now I must skip off to slipperorchid.info to figure out what my entry in the spring contest will be.
Sarah


----------



## lothianjavert (Feb 27, 2007)

First, I'd say get some experience growing before you lay down $500 or $1,000 on a division! That would NOT be something you want to kill!

It's fine to buy seedlings. Do some research and look into the parents: you may be able to find a good cross that has a very good potential for yielding a high quantity of good plants. Also, you can always buy a plant in bloom at a vendor or an orchid show, so you know what you are getting.

And, yes, you DO get lucky with seedlings. I've had 3 lucky picks get awarded (2 paph, 1 brassavola). Of course, I've also had many, many more dogs or just plain mediocres.   

Division-wise, I'd LOVE to have some of the really nice awarded complex whites, pinks and greens from Marriott orchids... of course, my picks are all 800.00 and up. :sob:


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 27, 2007)

Sarah, have you looked at some of the "grower's picks" packages? If you like most of what a grower has to offer, a few picked out by them might work well. Or some might tell you what kinds of slippers they would send. I've started into a number of genera/types this way.


----------



## ajintboo (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> Sarah, have you looked at some of the "grower's picks" packages? If you like most of what a grower has to offer, a few picked out by them might work well. Or some might tell you what kinds of slippers they would send. I've started into a number of genera/types this way.



this sounds like a good idea to me as i am in the trial and error stage now. a variety of slippers and see what lives. thanks for the advice!
sarah


----------



## gonewild (Mar 1, 2007)

ajintboo said:


> this sounds like a good idea to me as i am in the trial and error stage now. a variety of slippers and see what lives. thanks for the advice!
> sarah



They will all live and then you will be addicted to all forms.


----------

